# First Time I've Ever Heard a Hedgehog Growl!



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I set up a blackout curtain for Winston today, for me to put over his cage for when I am up late, so as not to disturb his running time. Well, I'm clearly up late today, and I went to make sure the cover wasn't getting warm where it's near the CHE (I've cut a hole that gives an inch of space around the CHE on all sides). I put my hand on top of the cage, and from the wheel I hear this low little "Rrrr rrrr" He's growling at me! It almost sounded like a purr, but I'm pretty sure he wasn't all that happy I was there. Very odd considering he's usually such a friendly hedgehog! This is a territorial thing, right? Sort of a "My wheel! My house! Can't have it!" kind of thing? I haven't traumatized him in some way I am unaware of?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't worry about it unless his general attitude all around changes, some just do not like being disturbed while running on their wheel. If I get near my female when she is running, she'll go off at me with hissing and clicking. Her cage also has a blackout curtain so she doesn't even see me, but she knows I'm there.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

As Puffers said, I wouldn't worry unless it continues. The first time I heard Pepper growl was also when he was running at night- I thought it was the cutest little thing! I was just coming into the room to get a book so I didn't announce myself, and I guess he was a little unsure. He didn't sound very intimidating, though! :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi growled when I first got him and I stuck my hand in his cage in the middle of the night (I wanted to bond with him in the dark because I thought he'd be more comfortable). I was so scared that he was going to bite, but after a tense minute or so he figured out that it was just my hand and went back to doing his own thing :lol:

Silly hedgies getting all protective over their wheels :roll:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I got growled at by Clémentine twice when I tried to spy on her wheeling. I take it she was being territorial. And very mad. :lol: The only other time she growls is if she sees me holding a meal worm and I accidently let it fall from the tweezers before it gets to her. It means "what are you doing Mom, hurry up, I'm hungry!".  

Zoé growls at me every morning from her igloo while I clean her cage and also sometimes in the day if I'm doing things near her cage and it woke her up. I interpret it as "go away and let me sleep, you are bugging me.  

For animals who don't speak or make much noise, they sure are expressive.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

They really are expressive!  I love it!

Silly Winston. He thinks he's so fierce, but he's really just a little chicken. :lol:


----------



## Alyssadpost (Feb 11, 2014)

I am a new hedgie owner and my baby, Daisy, has been with me a week and a half. I got her up this evening for some snuggle time and she growled several times! She sits in my lap and tunnels in a towel most nights, but tonight it was all root, root, root and growl, growl, growl. Have I done something wrong???


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Just a heads up, this thread is 3 years old. It's best to start your own thread for your question because people don't look at old posts and the timeline can get confusing.


----------

